

Google has several million lines of Go - pjvds
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-codereviews/DrGaD8OdQqM/Er1HfmsI3joJ

======
nrr
I find it doubtful that's all developed internally at Google; it's plausible
that they pull in a lot of third-party code to make things easy on themselves.

See, e.g.,
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues/1605](https://github.com/golang/go/issues/1605)

